# What is this?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't say for sure Big J but maybe millipedes.

Google pictures of millipedes and best way to get rid of them.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

jmon said:


> I can't say for sure Big J but maybe millipedes.
> 
> Google pictures of millipedes and best way to get rid of them.


I tried looking through google images but I was getting nauseous looking at all the gross bugs.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Lol. Here is a link i found. Hope you get rid of them soon big j. They are really not dangerous to humans but can omit a foul oder if threatened.

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Millipedes


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

jmon said:


> Lol. Here is a link i found. Hope you get rid of them soon big j. They are really not dangerous to humans but can omit a foul oder if threatened.
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Millipedes


Thanks. Well part 1 is ruled out. There is no lawn, only dirt. The house is new and I just had a blower door test come in just over 1 ACH so I'm sealed up good. 

I tried part 2 with a gang load of bug bombs and those bastards were still crawling around the basement. Looks like chickens might be the only way to go. 

House is changing hands in a few weeks so it will be someone else's problem. I'm just trying to get it under control out of kindness. I hope the new owners like chickens.


----------

